# Tool Talk >  Antique Model Shop

## editor@glue-it.com

Just thought I had to share images of this model shop made by Roy Louis Taylor



This video shows me re-assembling it after cleaning every item, everything was made by him including the artwork




More images and details of the Roy Louis Taylor antique shop - do note the working zoetrope towards the end of the video

----------

baja (Nov 5, 2020)

----------

